# Bee beard contest



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In the immortal words of Spongebob, "It tickles my nose!"

http://www.odditycentral.com/news/bee-beard-competition-2010-a-truly-stinging-contest.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'll pass on that competition


----------

